# Collagen or rope's comprehensive university tier list (Highschoolcels GTFIH)



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

I've done all the hard work for you. Forget USNews/QS/THE or any other shit rankings out there. These are the universities you should prioritize, in order of descending importance. You are welcome. 

*God tier*
Harvard, Yale, Princeton, Stanford, MIT, Oxford, Cambridge

*Tier 1*
Caltech

*Tier 2*
U of Chicago, Penn, Columbia, LSE, Imperial College London

*Tier 3*
UCL, Duke, Dartmouth, Brown, Berkeley, Cornell, John Hopkins, Northwestern

*Tier 3*
UCLA, King's College London, Tsinghua U, Peking U, ETH Zurich, NUS, NTU, Seoul National U, U of Toronto

*Tier 4*
Every other uni. T4 degrees are as useful as toilet paper. If your university belongs here you should rope tbh ngl

Discuss.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 26, 2020)

Mogged by chad gas pump boy


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Nov 26, 2020)

University of Toronto is so easy to get into JFL and I’m not even a Maplecel


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> University of Toronto is so easy to get into JFL


It's the type of Uni that is v easy to get into but hard to graduate from. 

I feel comfortable putting it alongside UCLA/KCL as equally renown international institutions.


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Nov 26, 2020)

ucla tier 2 easy and put usc in the mix rest is fine lol.


----------



## JackSparrow (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm mirin how you are pushing the UniPill it is severely underrated here it mogs all pills such as dickpill, heightpill and facepill. Princeton or rope.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

RichardwillImprove said:


> ucla tier 2 easy and put usc in the mix rest is fine lol.


Nope, Berkeley still mogs even though both are equally as hard to get into nowadays.

Internationally UCLA is nowhere near Cal's reputation - especially in graduate programs. I am coming from an international rather than US centric perspective.

USC doesn't belong on this list. There is a massive fucking gulf between Cal/UCLA and the rest of the UCs in terms of international recognition.


JackSparrow said:


> I'm mirin how you are pushing the UniPill it is severely underrated here it mogs all pills such as dickpill, heightpill and facepill. Princeton or rope.


ty bro I am just spreading the good word


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

I will be constantly bumping this thread because I feel it is of utmost importance to highschoolcels lurking on looksmax.me

Choosing a good university will determine your entire life.


----------



## JackSparrow (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> I will be constantly bumping this thread because I feel it is of utmost importance to highschoolcels lurking on looksmax.me
> 
> Choosing a good university will determine your entire life.


Bumo


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

JackSparrow said:


> Bumo


Thank u friend

Also if anyone has any questions regarding the methodology behind these rankings, feel free to ask.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 26, 2020)

t2 schools is the new meta
ivy league is for ethnic tryhards, legacies, affirmative actions who aren't really that smart
mid-high rankers like gtech, umich, berekely, ucla, BU have more gifted students


----------



## Gosick (Nov 26, 2020)

grads from cal tech

https://incels.is/attachments/2018_caltech_class_portrait-4000x2250-jpg.184429/


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

Gosick said:


> grads from cal tech
> 
> https://incels.is/attachments/2018_caltech_class_portrait-4000x2250-jpg.184429/


All future moggers


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Nov 26, 2020)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> t2 schools is the new meta
> ivy league is for ethnic tryhards, legacies, affirmative actions who aren't really that smart
> mid-high rankers like gtech, umich, berekely, ucla, BU have more gifted students


u are such a smart human being i love u lol.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> t2 schools is the new meta
> ivy league is for ethnic tryhards, legacies, affirmative actions who aren't really that smart
> mid-high rankers like gtech, umich, berekely, ucla, BU have more gifted students


Maybe, but that doesn't change the fact that a Georgia Tech graduate will not be held in the same regard as a Yale grad


----------



## Gosick (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> All future moggers









not that impressive salary after graduating tbh

some chad private equity owner will out earn them with ease


----------



## Ocelot (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Also if anyone has any questions regarding the methodology behind these rankings, feel free to ask.


Enlighten me


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 26, 2020)

Gosick said:


> grads from cal tech
> 
> https://incels.is/attachments/2018_caltech_class_portrait-4000x2250-jpg.184429/


@Gaia262 is right. ethnics are just high iq slaves
they won't go into politics and even if they do no one will vote for them


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

tfw non anglophonecel. Here universities aren't usually what gives you the most connections, because it's only what school is on about.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> @Gaia262 is right. ethnics are just high iq slaves
> they won't go into politics and even if they do no one will vote for them


depend on which. I refused to get involved into more active stuffs, because it was worthless. But, in term of eloquence, debate, examination in that regard, not any dude, be it white, green, red, mogged me, and i'm beeing genuine. Main reason of why i was NT back then.
Not in english obviously, tho.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Maybe, but that doesn't change the fact that a Georgia Tech graduate will not be held in the same regard as a Yale grad


yea a gtech grad will have an easier time in the work force because he has a bigger alumni network


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> Enlighten me


In order of importance

-how prestigious/renown the institution is in the eyes of the public internationally
-how hard it is to get into the university.
-how difficult the coursework in that institution is, perceived subjectively by the public

that's it. Its mostly about how the piece of paper is perceived by the world


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 26, 2020)

Ahh jeez this thread is so bluepilled, I actually graduated from a top tier University in the UK. If your passion is to be a corporate slave its 80% your image and personality that gets you through the interviews and progressing up the corporate ladder. Most of the shit you learn in University is useless and is not applicable to the workplace.

Don't believe me? walk into any company and look at the staff and that will tell you everything.

No company cares for which University you graduated from or what grade you got, you could literally fake it on your CV they NEVER check.

Ethnics and uglies are hired to do the shit mondane work that have very little progression. and they are constantly reminded how luck they are to even do that. I went to 30 job interviews over 8 months to get a job that's how systemically racist it is for ethnic uglies.

People who fit the companies image and NT are eventually promoted to Management to watch over the aspies to ensure they do their work.

It's no different to school to be honest.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 26, 2020)

How can I get admitted into a good uni for Mba/ Masters in Management/ finance???


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> Ahh jeez this thread is so bluepilled, I actually graduated from a top tier University in the UK. If your passion is to be a corporate slave its 80% your image and personality that gets you through the interviews and progressing up the corporate ladder. Most of the shit you learn in University is useless and is not applicable to the workplace.
> 
> Don't believe me? walk into any company and look at the staff and that will tell you everything.
> 
> ...


It's all about the connections. In themselves US universities are the lowest of the low. If you can get a good job, and respected as such, with good money, you shouldn't bother with muh grade ever.


----------



## Ocelot (Nov 26, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> No company cares for which University you graduated from or what grade you got, *you could literally fake it on your CV they NEVER check.*


Most companies hire companies to background check your CV. One single minor mistake in even a date or location can delay or even disregard your application. I've experienced this first hand (I'm 16, but I know of cases like this amongst people I know).


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> It's all about the connections. In themselves US universities are the lowest of the low. If you can get a good job, and respected as such, with good money, you shouldn't bother with muh grade ever.



University is only for the social aspect, having your own place, going out with housemates to bars and clubs is invaluable. The education is worthless. 

Any ethnic who is High IQ owes it to himself to run his own company or investments, otherwise he is destined to be a corporate spit bucket his whole life.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> University is only for the social aspect, having your own place, going out with housemates to bars and clubs is invaluable. The education is worthless.
> 
> Any ethnic who is High IQ owes it to himself to run his own company or investments, otherwise he is destined to be a corporate spit bucket his whole life.


Can't agree more...
Be your own master, or be another wagecuck slave whatever you wage is, disregarded, humiliated,or just ignored because you'r not white enough or good looking enough, or tall enough, what is the most rational choice ?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

bump


----------



## Gaia262 (Nov 26, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> Most companies hire companies to background check your CV. One single minor mistake in even a date or location can delay or even disregard your application. I've experienced this first hand (I'm 16, but I know of cases like this amongst people I know).



In the corporate sector , they never ask for proof of qualifications ever or anything. No corporate employer does a CRB check or anything. 

Companies will do a "reference" from your last employer, but to be honest you can fake this easily just create a business email similar to your old company and have them email that and write your own reference. easy.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Nov 26, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> Ahh jeez this thread is so bluepilled, I actually graduated from a top tier University in the UK. If your passion is to be a corporate slave its 80% your image and personality that gets you through the interviews and progressing up the corporate ladder. Most of the shit you learn in University is useless and is not applicable to the workplace.
> 
> Don't believe me? walk into any company and look at the staff and that will tell you everything.
> 
> ...



This tbh. NT chad will naturally get promoted without any problems. About 20 or so pupils from my sixth form went to Oxbridge with most of them doing STEM or Econ. I was checking their LinkedIn and they are all starting to wageslave for the big consulting firms, investment banks etc. etc. 100+ hr work weeks to waste their primes (most of them are incel - normie anyway) and likely get bottlenecked in promotion 5-10yrs down the line. 

Only a handful of people in these big corporate entities actually get promoted to a managerial position that would enable flexible hours, high pay and a decent quality of living. The rest are wageslaving for their fatcat bosses. You're basically rolling the dice by study-maxxing and career-maxxing. A much safer bet would be to get decent grades (don't tryhard though), maximise happiness in your prime, wageslave for a few years and save up some bucks to start a business. Even if there is a high chance of failure, at least you go out on your own terms... 

Wasting your 20s working for your corporate overlord, only to beta-buxx in your 30s with no fond memories to look back on. It's a sad existence. Even the highly paid wagies are sinking most of their money into eating out (can't cook at home because they are waging all the time), taxis, renting apartments in overly priced city shitholes etc. It really is a miserable existence... to wageslave.


----------



## Ocelot (Nov 26, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> In the corporate sector , they never ask for proof of qualifications ever or anything. No corporate employer does a CRB check or anything.
> 
> Companies will do a "reference" from your last employer, but to be honest you can fake this easily just create a business email similar to your old company and have them email that and write your own reference. easy.


These must be some companies then. At least many of the major companies where I know family/family friends have applied have a designated company to background check your CV.


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

OP, do you Jack off to that type of rankings?

And make threads on a forum of nobodies, in order to have consistent reassurance of one's academic superiority, and the validity of one's career choices?

If I were an Undergrad at Princeton, I guess I would leave this forum this second, I would have other shit to get done instead


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> tfw non anglophonecel. Here universities aren't usually what gives you the most connections, because it's only what school is on about.


Where are you from again?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Where are you from again?


if i told you, you would wanna bang me. But i can tell from your way of writing that we share similar gramatical schemes.


----------



## BigBoy (Nov 26, 2020)

Shit advice. 

Go to a school with easy programs, decent reputation, and good party and social scene.

Only go to a t25 university if you can go without going into much debt. Otherwise go to the cheapest school with the best social/party scene. That is all that matters in undergrad.


----------



## BigBoy (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> if i told you, you would wanna bang me.


ayo bro?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> ayo bro?


hard to explain.


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> if i told you, you would wanna bang me. But i can tell from your way of writing that we share similar gramatical schemes.


Ok I'm tagging you as Dutch, take it or leave it


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Ok I'm tagging you as Dutch, take it or leave it


OVER


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> OVER


Man you asked for it, by not giving yourself away.

I know it's not a compliment, but deal with it now.

I could have choosen German, or Swedidsh, so consider yourself lucky


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Man you asked for it, by not giving yourself away.
> 
> I know it's not a compliment, but deal with it now


Frenchcel, son


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> Frenchcel, son


Wow it's worse than I thought


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Wow it's worse than I thought


that's what i told you, paintraditionelcel


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> that's what i told you, paintraditionelcel


Idk I don't eat baguette


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Idk I don't eat baguette


it's over, painpitacel.


----------



## Dutcher (Nov 26, 2020)

Gosick said:


> grads from cal tech
> 
> https://incels.is/attachments/2018_caltech_class_portrait-4000x2250-jpg.184429/


Look is China


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> it's over, painpitacel.


I'm a croquemonsieurcel, so I'll be judgmental over most people


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> I'm a croquemonsieurcel, so I'll be judgmental over most people


i was afraid of this kind of people. Very aigricels


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> i was afraid of this kind of people. Very aigricels


I always thought you were Breton


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I always thought you were Breton


that's why from the first time i saw you, i loved you. My old best friend is breton btw. But traumatized by his old matriarcal society.


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> i was afraid of this kind of people. Very aigricels


Et le beurre c'est sur les deux cotes de la tranche de pain de mie, et non seulement sur le dessous, et on beurre de l'INTERIEUR VERS l'EXTERIEUR SVP, et PAS DE FROMAGE RAPE SUR LES TRANCHES. MERDE.


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> too much aigriness for today. it's over


I'll make a thread on how to cook the perfect Croque-Monsieur in the "Best of the best' section.

It's about time we finally gotta learn how to eat correctly on this f***ing forum for God's Sake.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> I'll make a thread on how to cook the perfect Croque-Monsieur in the "Best of the best' section.
> 
> It's about time we finally gotta learn how to eat correctly on this f***ing forum for God's Sake.


Won't eat. unironically. it's low class, discursive and distrubing food. And you know it.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 26, 2020)

I studied at SNU in Seoul for 2 years, korean noodlewhores were a lot of fun


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> I don't get a crap if it's low class when I'm hungry coming off work at 8 p.m on Fridays (Yes I'm a wagecel, but I did Business School, so loans and all, please forgive me).


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> Won't eat. unironically. it's low class, discursive and distrubing food. And you know it.



I don't get a crap if it's low class when I'm hungry coming off work at 8 p.m on Fridays (Yes I'm a wagecel, but I did Business School, so loans and all, please forgive me).


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 26, 2020)

it says you quoted me but i cant see it


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I studied at SNU in Seoul for 2 years, korean noodlewhores were a lot of fun


How is everyone surgerymaxxed over there?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Croque monsieur


Don't worry, i'll never blame you for beeing a wagecel, just be sad of that part. I'm going to be a hard one too soon, until i find my way to be independant. don't wanna waste my prime in wagecucking.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> How is everyone surgerymaxxed over there?


bc in korea, u korea = u lose.
So they gotta looksmax.


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> bc in korea, u korea = u lose.
> So they gotta looksmax.


Has anyone here done an experiment of JBW in South Korea? I'd be curious to know


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> How is everyone surgerymaxxed over there?


not everyone. The noodlewhores try their best to look like their KPOP Idols but they fail quite miserably coz those are surgerymaxxed with pretty good maxillas compared to average korean noodle. But I found their attempts really cute and appreciate(d) it so I fucked them. 
I had one LTR out of all those encounters,


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Nov 26, 2020)

Move princeton to T4 and i would agree


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Has anyone here done an experiment of JBW in South Korea? I'd be curious to know


i planned to go before cuckrona. One friend of me did go, but he had a fully nordic pheno which is not so common for frenchcels. he was literally getting ONS everyday, eventho the mentality there is not made for such a thing, so he had to do it "en secret".


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Has anyone here done an experiment of JBW in South Korea? I'd be curious to know


Well I'm a nordic white guy 5.5psl according to TRM, I lived in Seoul for 2 years as I said, JBW doesn't really work in SK. I've seen 4PSL white guys struggle with getting noodles, those guys were always single. You're either a Chang or a white HTN-Chadlite-Chad but you also need the good pheno (nordic)


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> not everyone. The noodlewhores try their best to look like their KPOP Idols but they fail quite miserably coz those are surgerymaxxed with pretty good maxillas compared to average korean noodle. But I found their attempts really cute and appreciate(d) it so I fucked them.
> I had one LTR out of all those encounters,


tales


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Well I'm a nordic white guy 5.5psl according to TRM, I lived in Seoul for 2 years as I said, JBW doesn't really work in SK. I've seen 4PSL white guys struggle with getting noodles, those guys were always single. You're either a Chang or a white HTN-Chadlite-Chad but you also need the good pheno (nordic)


TALES


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> tales


Whatever helps you cope I guess lol. You're pretty pathetic not gonna lie


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Whatever helps you cope I guess lol. You're pretty pathetic not gonna lie


another tales.
Until you admit you've dementia maxxed


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> another tales.
> Until you admit you've dementia maxxed


lmao you're so pathetic it's funny ngl. I guess your brain's got to process the lifemog somehow but I have no reason to lie. You'll not believe me anyway, so I'm here to tell you idgaf. Cope however you want


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> not everyone. The noodlewhores try their best to look like their KPOP Idols but they fail quite miserably coz those are surgerymaxxed with pretty good maxillas compared to average korean noodle. But I found their attempts really cute and appreciate(d) it so I fucked them.
> I had one LTR out of all those encounters,


The looksmaxx.me autists try their best to look like their PSL Idols but they fail quite miserably coz those are surgerymaxxed with pretty good maxillas compared to average looksmax.me autist. But I found their attempts really cute and appreciate(d) it so I trolled them.
They had ZERO LTR out of all their encounters.


----------



## ChadFucksYourOneitis (Nov 26, 2020)

Asian, Indian and Jew's common cope


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> lmao you're so pathetic it's funny ngl. I guess your brain's got to process the lifemog somehow but I have no reason to lie. You'll not believe me anyway, so I'm here to tell you idgaf. Cope however you want


Did i read? I did not.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> The looksmaxx.me autists try their best to look like their PSL Idols but they fail quite miserably coz those are surgerymaxxed with pretty good maxillas compared to average looksmax.me autist. But I found their attempts really cute and appreciate(d) it so I trolled them.
> They had ZERO LTR out of all their encounters.


lol 

Btw I can show you some of my slays back then in PMs if you want, to see what average korean noodlewhores on Tinder look like


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 26, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I studied at SNU in Seoul for 2 years, korean noodlewhores were a lot of fun


giga tales jfl


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 26, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> giga tales jfl


I find it funny how you incels keep coping. Keep going


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> Move princeton to T4 and i would agree


I wouldnt


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> I wouldnt


Princel cope


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> The looksmaxx.me autists try their best to look like their PSL Idols but they fail quite miserably coz those are surgerymaxxed with pretty good maxillas compared to average looksmax.me autist. But I found their attempts really cute and appreciate(d) it so I trolled them.
> They had ZERO LTR out of all their encounters.


PM me if you want to see my slays in Korea


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> lol
> 
> Btw I can show you some of my slays back then in PMs if you want, to see what average korean noodlewhores on Tinder look like


I know what average Korean foids looks like because they all look the same


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> PM me if you want to see my slays in Korea


Don't worry man I believe you on faith, at least one person will believe you here


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Don't worry man I believe you on faith, at least one person will believe you here


lmao idgaf tbh if ppl believe me or not


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> depend on which. I refused to get involved into more active stuffs, because it was worthless. But, in term of eloquence, debate, examination in that regard, not any dude, be it white, green, red, mogged me, and i'm beeing genuine. Main reason of why i was NT back then.
> Not in english obviously, tho.


I thought I saw you at Le Concours d'Eloquence at HEC in 2017, weren't you there?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> I thought I saw you at Le Concours d'Eloquence at HEC in 2017, weren't you there?


unironically don't dox me


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Soalian (Nov 26, 2020)

streege said:


> unironically don't dox me


What, you were there?

Are you M.S. ?

I was too; if you were there, then you know who I am.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Marquis (Nov 26, 2020)

Gosick said:


> grads from cal tech
> 
> https://incels.is/attachments/2018_caltech_class_portrait-4000x2250-jpg.184429/


Wow. Not a single good looking guy in that picture. Absolutely brootal.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

Marquis said:


> Wow. Not a single good looking guy in that picture. Absolutely brootal.


But caltech halo so its on


----------



## The Bleach Pill (Nov 26, 2020)

my face when i see kings college on there 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

The Bleach Pill said:


> my face when i see kings college on there
> View attachment 829397


Qmul student reacts


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 26, 2020)

In EU there are not really elite unis


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> In EU there are not really elite unis


Plenty in the UK what are you talking about


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> U of Toronto


Best uni in Canada


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> Best uni in Canada


Indeed

I will say it is the only worthwhile uni in Canda


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Plenty in the UK what are you talking about


UK isn't in the EU


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> UK isn't in the EU


ETH Zurich then

Einstein's university.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> ETH Zurich then
> 
> Einstein's university.


Switzerland also isn't in the EU


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Switzerland also isn't in the EU


Fuark

Idk then Bocconi U? It's a target business school.

Im sure theres some french polytechnic somewhere thats autistically hard to get into lol


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Indeed
> 
> I will say it is the only worthwhile uni in Canda


If ur working internationally. Top 3 unis are UofT, McGill, UBC
Some other ones are good but it depends on the program


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> If ur working internationally. Top 3 unis are UofT, McGill, UBC
> Some other ones are good but it depends on the program


Most civilians will never have heard of McGill and UBC

U of T however most people will know of, because Toronto is a truly international city.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Most civilians will never have heard of McGill and UBC
> 
> U of T however most people will know of, because Toronto is a truly international city.


Yes for international work, which is not really a popular thing. No one really wants to leave Canada.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> Yes for international work, which is not really a popular thing. No one really wants to leave Canada.


True, but then again in Canada I doubt it really matters which of the 3 you go to. 

This is from an international perspective.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> True, but then again in Canada I doubt it really matters which of the 3 you go to.
> 
> This is from an international perspective.


UofT mogs all unis by a long shot


----------



## leprechauncel (Nov 26, 2020)

Go to a top tier state school. You’ll be able to have a social life and still have a good academic background


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

leprechauncel said:


> Go to a top tier state school. You’ll be able to have a social life and still have a good academic background


If you mean UCLA and Berkeley those are still acceptable institutions. Every other 'top tier' state school is cope.


----------



## leprechauncel (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> If you mean UCLA and Berkeley those are still acceptable institutions. Every other 'top tier' state school is cope.



nah. Umich, UVA, UNC, UIUC, IU, etc all are good too


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 26, 2020)

tbh its pretty cope ngl. im on one of the best unis in europe for business (not gonna say which one) but if ur not hot ur not gonna make it too a top top high management function. because for managers they want someone whos able to socialize and ur average incel hardworking gook just doesnt have enough perceived charisma. top uni is a massive halo for high tier normie/normie and up ofcourse but if youre an incel its always over, just with some more money and huge debt lol.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Nov 26, 2020)

In Brazil(in all south america tbh) your college doesnt mean shit, niggas literally dont care

Most jobs have tests and if you do well you are in, plus connections are everything


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

leprechauncel said:


> nah. Umich, UVA, UNC, UIUC, IU, etc all are good too


Umich maybe. But it misses out because renown factor is just not there internationally. The rest are utter shit. 


fag112 said:


> tbh its pretty cope ngl. im on one of the best unis in europe for business (not gonna say which one) but if ur not hot ur not gonna make it too a top top high management function. because for managers they want someone whos able to socialize and ur average incel hardworking gook just doesnt have enough perceived charisma. top uni is a massive halo for high tier normie/normie and up ofcourse but if youre an incel its always over, just with some more money and huge debt lol.


Uni of bath is not a top business school


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Fuark
> 
> Idk then Bocconi U? It's a target business school.
> 
> Im sure theres some french polytechnic somewhere thats autistically hard to get into lol


Bocconi and some other business schools are really only good for IB/PE jobs and can not even be compared with ivy leagues

So basically in EU there are not elite unis, but they're also atleast free


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Bocconi and some other business schools are really only good for IB/PE jobs and can not even be compared with ivy leagues
> 
> So basically in EU there are not elite unis, but they're also atleast free


Bocconi isn't on the list because it isn't well know. It's a specialist school that nobody outside of Italy will know. 

I probably should have added U of Hong Kong to T3, oh well.


----------



## sytyl (Nov 26, 2020)

tbh school prestige helps a lot
even in tech up here in canada, if you went to uoft/waterloo you're basically guaranteed at least an interview almost anywhere, even the company I work at only looks at waterloo/uoft grads (for jr dev positions at least) if we can't find someone internally


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Bocconi isn't on the list because it isn't well know. It's a specialist school that nobody outside of Italy will know.
> 
> I probably should have added U of Hong Kong to T3, oh well.


Still no elite unis in EU


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Still no elite unis in EU


Karolinska Institutet for med


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Karolinska Institutet for med


Really doesn't matter for med tbh


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Really doesn't matter for med tbh


So what you are saying is eucels should go to UK / US for higher learning


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> So what you are saying is eucels should go to UK / US for higher learning


No just stay at free local unis


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> No just stay at free local unis


Completely, utterly and brutally over for your social status

You gonna have to avert your eyes when an Oxford graduate walks by.


----------



## fogdart (Nov 26, 2020)

Gosick said:


> grads from cal tech
> 
> https://incels.is/attachments/2018_caltech_class_portrait-4000x2250-jpg.184429/


Brutal incel uni capital


----------



## fogdart (Nov 26, 2020)

Uni is major cope for ethnics. Just become a corporate slave so that Chad and Tyrone can fertilize your women theory. Imagine dedicating all your prime years to studying and not having fun, only to get mogged by a Jewish Chad who went to a no name school like David Solomon, the CEO of Goldman Sachs.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

fogdart said:


> Uni is major cope for ethnics. Just become a corporate slave so that Chad and Tyrone can fertilize your women theory. Imagine dedicating all your prime years to studying and not having fun, only to get mogged by a Jewish Chad who went to a no name school like David Solomon, the CEO of Goldman Sachs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 829839
> ...


I detect a Uni of bath alumni.


----------



## obhmwtsg (Nov 26, 2020)

rip german unis


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

Bumpe


----------



## CsCurry (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> I've done all the hard work for you. Forget USNews/QS/THE or any other shit rankings out there. These are the universities you should prioritize, in order of descending importance. You are welcome.
> 
> *God tier*
> Harvard, Yale, Princeton, Stanford, MIT, Oxford, Cambridge
> ...


Brutal cope by putting NWern below uchig and the ivies.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

CsCurry said:


> Brutal cope by putting NWern below uchig and the ivies.


When you tell people outside the US you go to Northwestern, they think you're heading in that direction

Nobody outside the US knows what the fuck it is.


----------



## RichmondBread (Nov 26, 2020)

What about Liberty U. or Regent?


----------



## Copeful (Nov 26, 2020)

CsCurry said:


> Brutal cope by putting NWern below uchig and the ivies.


uchicago mogs nwern


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

RichmondBread said:


> What about Liberty U. or Regent?


I am sorry brother, it is over.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 26, 2020)

RichmondBread said:


> What about Liberty U. or Regent?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> uchicago mogs nwern


Indeed

U Chicago is very underrated imo. One of the finest schools in America.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> I've done all the hard work for you. Forget USNews/QS/THE or any other shit rankings out there. These are the universities you should prioritize, in order of descending importance. You are welcome.
> 
> *God tier*
> Harvard, Yale, Princeton, Stanford, MIT, Oxford, Cambridge
> ...


What is ur race


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> What is ur race


Asian.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Asian.


OHHHHH SO NO WONDER WHY U GOT into princeton so this shit is genetic I thought u were White

brutal man it's over for u no degree for ur face man


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> OHHHHH SO NO WONDER WHY U GOT into princeton so this shit is genetic I thought u were White
> 
> brutal man it's over for u no degree for ur face man


If I was white I'd be in Harvard bro.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> If I was white I'd be in Harvard bro.


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 26, 2020)

I’d say ucl is tier 2


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I’d say ucl is tier 2


Their acceptance rate is too high

LSE/Imperial are a notch above imo


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Their acceptance rate is too high
> 
> LSE/Imperial are a notch above imo


Their global ranking is higher than LSE but then again LSE is too specialised


----------



## Copeful (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Asian.


LARP 

you dont go to princeton


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Their global ranking is higher than LSE but then again LSE is too specialised


Being specialised shouldn't be a knock on that institution. I would argue going to LSE is viewed as being more 'special' and prestigious due to its significantly more exclusive nature. Same with Imperial.

UCL doesn't reach those levels of exclusivity.


----------



## CsCurry (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> When you tell people outside the US you go to Northwestern, they think you're heading in that direction
> 
> Nobody outside the US knows what the fuck it is.


Jfl. All my relatives in India and Uk know what Northwestern is. 


TheCopefulCurry said:


> uchicago mogs nwern


At rankings maybe, at getting a good job/internship it absolutely doesn’t. At having a solid extracurricular life it doesn’t either.

all the uchig kids go to nw parties.

nw is only below HPYSM in terms of overall package and tied with uchig, duke, and caltech. You are coping if you think otherwise.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 26, 2020)

CsCurry said:


> Jfl. All my relatives in India and Uk know what Northwestern is.
> 
> At rankings maybe, at getting a good job/internship it absolutely doesn’t. At having a solid extracurricular life it doesn’t either.
> 
> ...


>NW tied with Caltech

Tales


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 26, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Being specialised shouldn't be a knock on that institution. I would argue going to LSE is viewed as being more 'special' and prestigious due to its significantly more exclusive nature. Same with Imperial.
> 
> UCL doesn't reach those levels of exclusivity.


Rankings tend to take a holistic approach to universities so if a uni doesn’t teach everything it’s seen as bad for some reason


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 26, 2020)

In all seriousness university prestige is very important. Good universities will also give you better connections. I regret not trying harder to get into a better university. However university is ultimately designed to make you into a good obedient wagie. Your degree serves as a good way to prove your ability, but im sure there are other ways to prove yourself.

One of my sixth form teachers graduated from cambridge doing maths with a first and he isn't part of the 1% turbomoggers. He is a teacher in a public school (teachers dont earn £££) people also didnt like him much. Another one of my friends rejected an offer from cambridge to go study somewhere else, because it was better for his course.

You take about university prestige like it will turn you into a walking god. Prepare to be disappointed mate.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 27, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 27, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Rankings tend to take a holistic approach to universities so if a uni doesn’t teach everything it’s seen as bad for some reason


Exactly

Nobody is going to say Imperial College London is worse than University of Western Australia because it has a more limited range of subjects


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> View attachment 831043
> 
> In all seriousness university prestige is very important. Good universities will also give you better connections. I regret not trying harder to get into a better university. However university is ultimately designed to make you into a good obedient wagie. Your degree serves as a good way to prove your ability, but im sure there are other ways to prove yourself.
> 
> ...


That’s by choice 
Your teacher could earn more


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Nov 27, 2020)

400 ivys 1 meeks


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Nov 27, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> This tbh. NT chad will naturally get promoted without any problems. About 20 or so pupils from my sixth form went to Oxbridge with most of them doing STEM or Econ. I was checking their LinkedIn and they are all starting to wageslave for the big consulting firms, investment banks etc. etc. 100+ hr work weeks to waste their primes (most of them are incel - normie anyway) and likely get bottlenecked in promotion 5-10yrs down the line.
> 
> Only a handful of people in these big corporate entities actually get promoted to a managerial position that would enable flexible hours, high pay and a decent quality of living. The rest are wageslaving for their fatcat bosses. You're basically rolling the dice by study-maxxing and career-maxxing. A much safer bet would be to get decent grades (don't tryhard though), maximise happiness in your prime, wageslave for a few years and save up some bucks to start a business. Even if there is a high chance of failure, at least you go out on your own terms...
> 
> Wasting your 20s working for your corporate overlord, only to beta-buxx in your 30s with no fond memories to look back on. It's a sad existence. Even the highly paid wagies are sinking most of their money into eating out (can't cook at home because they are waging all the time), taxis, renting apartments in overly priced city shitholes etc. It really is a miserable existence... to wageslave.


Most accurate comment in the history of this forum.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 27, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> Most accurate comment in the history of this forum.


Lindsey Wilson College grad detected


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 27, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> That’s by choice
> Your teacher could earn more



I know, my teacher said he chose the teaching proffession because he gets long holidays. I think he worked as a financial analyst before and he quit because it was to high stress (I dont remember this part to well). 

Im just saying because you went to an elite uni doesnt mean you will be earning 6 figures, although a presigious uni gives you a great opportunity to earn £££.


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Nov 27, 2020)

International ranking isn't all.

Few people know what IIT in india is. Yet that shit is mogger tier in India. With that you are destined for success

Many also get MBAs to become stuff like head of McKinsey or Google.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I know, my teacher said he chose the teaching proffession because he gets long holidays. I think he worked as a financial analyst before and he quit because it was to high stress (I dont remember this part to well).
> 
> Im just saying because you went to an elite uni doesnt mean you will be earning 6 figures, although a presigious uni gives you a great opportunity to earn £££.


It’s a foot in the door but you also need to be able to convince people you’re worth employing


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Nov 27, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Lindsey Wilson College grad detected


You study marketing. And expect to find smart people on a marketing uni. Giga over for your brain.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 27, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> You study marketing. And expect to find smart people on a marketing uni. Giga over for your brain.


Cope

Doesnt matter what you study at Princeton

Studying at Princeton = prestige/respect/admiration

Watch East Asian major at Princeton wreck the top STEM student from no name college


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Nov 27, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Cope
> 
> Doesnt matter what you study at Princeton
> 
> ...


You are retarded beyond belief. You will have a reality bath arfer college.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 27, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> You are retarded beyond belief. You will have a reality bath arfer college.


I will be on Wall Street after grad


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 27, 2020)

bump


----------



## BigBoy (Nov 27, 2020)

streege said:


> Frenchcel, son


nigga arent turkish? stop the cap, I cant say Im a USAcel when Im a curry


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 27, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 28, 2020)

ump


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 30, 2020)

bump


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 22, 2020)

Bump


----------



## johncruz12345 (Dec 22, 2020)

lol


----------



## johncruz12345 (Dec 22, 2020)

where IIT


----------



## johncruz12345 (Dec 22, 2020)

So many copers in this thread, saying their uni mogs the top ones lol.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 22, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> where IIT


Insanely hard to get into but everybody laughs at shitskin currys


----------



## johncruz12345 (Dec 22, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Insanely hard to get into but everybody laughs at shitskin currys


Yea, but mogger ngl.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Dec 22, 2020)

Fck IIT, Peking, Tsinghua University are all extremely hard to get into, but are ranked pretty low.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Dec 22, 2020)

Actually a good list. Lot of nuance after tier 1 though, there’s also some inequality between tier 1 that’s complicated but affects to few people that it’s probably not worth mentioning.

Good effort OP here is some Reddit gold


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 22, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Fck IIT, Peking, Tsinghua University are all extremely hard to get into, but are ranked pretty low.


Tsinghua is like number 15 in the world, what are you talking about.

Regardless Tsinghua/Peking/IIT will rise as China and India grow more and more dominant on the world stage.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Dec 22, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Tsinghua is like number 15 in the world, what are you talking about.
> 
> Regardless Tsinghua/Peking/IIT will rise as China and India grow more and more dominant on the world stage.


Yeah American Universities accept a lot of low iq people cuz of affirmative action. Harvard average sat for blacks is 1400, whilst for asians its 1530. What BS.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Dec 22, 2020)

I used to think all race IQ was equal, but now I'm beginning to think differently ngl.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 22, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> I used to think all race IQ was equal, but now I'm beginning to think differently ngl.


It's clear niggers are the dumbest of the lot


Going2KillMyself said:


> Actually a good list. Lot of nuance after tier 1 though, there’s also some inequality between tier 1 that’s complicated but affects to few people that it’s probably not worth mentioning.
> 
> Good effort OP here is some Reddit gold


Thanks, i kind of regret not putting U of Hong Kong in tier 4 though.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Dec 22, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> It's clear niggers are the dumbest of the lot
> 
> Thanks, i kind of regret not putting U of Hong Kong in tier 4 though.


Bruh legit only 244 blacks in the whole united states got above 750 on the math section. Yeah 100% there is some disparity.


----------

